# Tales from today's prescribed exercise period? (lockdown special?)



## icowden (29 Mar 2020)

Anyone else doing cycling as their prescribed exercise for lockdown?

The BiL and I went out today for a long ride (out through cobham, then down through Ockham, East Clandon, Gomshall, and then back up. It nearly killed me. I haven't been out in a while plus those Surrey hills are HILLY. I mean SERIOUSLY HILLY.

Still it was a lovely quiet 4 hour bike ride (well 3 hours 40 mins for 40 miles).

Anyone else exercising?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (29 Mar 2020)

I walked to the fridge and looked inside a few times.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

I kept it going last week, but I'm about to start redecorating our lounge so the cycling will tail off for a while.


----------



## DCLane (29 Mar 2020)

Yesterday was out in the countryside, together with dropping off a pump I had spare to a club-mate, with lots of solo/family riders who looked experienced but quiet.

In contrast today was on an urban/rural greenway, with lots who looked like 'new' riders and busy.


----------



## DCLane (29 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I kept it going last week, but I'm about to start redecorating our lounge so the cycling will tail off for a while.



You'll have a lot of time for it (probably). I've decking / fences to do but am waiting for a bit. When I say 'I', I mean that my 15 year-old will be painting them


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Mar 2020)

icowden said:


> Anyone else doing cycling as their prescribed exercise for lockdown?
> 
> The BiL and I went out today for a long ride (out through cobham, then down through Ockham, East Clandon, Gomshall, and then back up. It nearly killed me. I haven't been out in a while plus those Surrey hills are HILLY. I mean SERIOUSLY HILLY.
> 
> ...


Hope you both live in the same household?


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

DCLane said:


> You'll have a lot of time for it (probably). I've decking / fences to do but am waiting for a bit. When I say 'I', I mean that my 15 year-old will be painting them



I've got a complete fence to replace, 8 6ft x 5ft panels, most went down in the storms, but a couple held on but are damaged, I'll get someone in once this is over


----------



## sleuthey (29 Mar 2020)

Done 37 solo miles this week and 15 walking.

Tale from today’s 8 mile trip to Poundland: There was a chap in there around 80 years old who didn’t have a clue what was going on and was oblivious to the 2m rule. The poor Poundland worker supervising the self service check out was having a real challenge getting him to cooperate. I thus swiped my card, held my breath and left. Only to have the checkout supervisor come out and tell me my payment had been declined. Time we got back in there this old chap had found his way to The checkout i’d used and the whole process had to start again inc other customers asking him to stand back!!


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Hope you both live in the same household?


Quite right


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2020)

I walked 5km around the locality, too cold and windy for cycling. I’ve done about 74 miles this week.
I’ll hop on the turbo for 30 minutes or so shortly


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2020)

Alternate between cycling and walking to maintain bone health. It was snowing today which meant very few out.


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Mar 2020)

Doing 15 mile circuits every day. Concentrating on improving speed. This feels more in keeping with guidelInes than my usual much longer distances and more gentle pace. My son is currently home from uni. He is a climber and does a lot of core workout and flexibility exercises so I am doing these with him (at a more basic level)
We have acquired a hangboard as he is missing his climbing gym so I am having a go on that.


----------



## HMS_Dave (29 Mar 2020)

Still going up and down stairs. I won't take a picture of stairs as they are just stairs... Avoiding my bike for the large part as being a larger bloke, im liable to fall break a limb and put stress on the NHS. Overly cautious perhaps...


----------



## Specialeyes (29 Mar 2020)

I've been smashing myself on Zwift every day. The pain cave is at the bottom of the garden and has bifold doors, so it almost feels like being outdoors during daylight hours - just with 28,000 other people. Mrs Spesh has been doing a 45-minute training session every evening, so I've been doing a harder ride during the day and 45 minutes to an hour every evening to keep her company. Negligible danger to the NHS and a watt is a watt, whether pushed on a smart trainer or on the road. I'm hoping that, fingers crossed, I'll come out of this fitter than I have been for a long while. 🤞


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2020)

Today was leg day. Weighted squats, weighted calf raises, leg extensions and leg curls.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2020)

I did a grand total of zero minutes of exercise today!

I went out and did a strenuous 3 km flat round trip to Lidl last night for supplies.  That shopping included tins of chickpeas, kidney beans, and plum tomatoes for a friend in Hebden Bridge who hasn't been able to shop. I am going to cycle over there tomorrow and drop them off on her doorstep. A 15 km round trip if I go straight there and back, though I might feel like returning by a longer hillier route once free of the weight of the shopping.


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2020)

This made me smile


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Mar 2020)

My exercise today consisted of building a wooden enclosure to shelter my compost bin and garden incinerator from the rest of the garden. The timber and postcrete delivered by Wickes in the week.

My back and my knees are a bit stiff tonight but should be fine for a ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## Saluki (29 Mar 2020)

Because of the wind, I wasn’t sure that I would get out on the bike, but managed 16 miles at tea time.

I also found a Zumba workout that I liked the look of on YouTube so that was 45 minutes prancing about the living room. I then did a Joe Wicks P.E. On line thing. The one he is doing for kids  Quite a workout actually. I raised a sweat and can feel that I did some work. I am going to do one or 2 every day now.


----------



## Buck (29 Mar 2020)

Still not back on the bike but went on a family walk today c.4 miles. Lots of social distancing. 
Hoping that I’ll try getting on the bike (1st via Zwift) this week.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Mar 2020)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I walked to the fridge and looked inside a few times.


What were you expecting to find?...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMLt8HLL9I


----------



## wafter (30 Mar 2020)

I've done about 62 miles on the road bike and a further 20ish mincing around on the town bike, with a couple of hours walking this afternoon. 

Mustn't grumble


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2020)

icowden said:


> Anyone else doing cycling as their prescribed exercise for lockdown?
> 
> The BiL and I went out today for a long ride (out through cobham, then down through Ockham, East Clandon, Gomshall, and then back up. It nearly killed me. I haven't been out in a while plus those Surrey hills are HILLY. I mean SERIOUSLY HILLY.
> 
> ...


Do you live with your brother in law?

My BiL came back 2 weeks ago from a 3 month deployment to Africa. Unfortunately we have not been able to meet up since he got back.


----------



## icowden (30 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Do you live with your brother in law?



Nope, but he and his family live about 5 minutes away and they see us most days, so if one of us had it we'd already all have it.
Plus we were a group of no more than 2 people which is allowed :-)


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2020)

icowden said:


> Nope, but he and his family live about 5 minutes away and they see us most days, so if one of us had it we'd already all have it.
> Plus we were a group of no more than 2 people which is allowed :-)


Yes you are allowed 2 people from the same household. Not the same family.

But if neither of you have it. Or so you believe. But one of you go out today and get it. Then you are going to spread it between 2 households. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2020)

Indeed, unfortunately you really should not be seeing your BIL and family at all currently - except virtually 

Have you not seen Chris Whitty's ad which is on every channel many times a day - do not see anyone outside your household even family and friends (or similar).


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2020)

Just under 5 miles of fairly briskish walking, dropped a few essentials on isolated daughters doorstep, and had a chat from the roadside. 
I walked past the Weston Favel centre and B&M, and they're both only allowing a few people at a time through the doors. (I wasn't planning to go in, anyway) 
Back through a quiet Lings Woods.


----------



## icowden (30 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Yes you are allowed 2 people from the same household. Not the same family.



Actually that bit is phrased oddly:-



> Unless you are with members of your household, gatherings of more than two people in parks and other public spaces have been banned.



So that implies that a gathering of two is allowed. Also, they are effectively part of our household as we see each other so regularly. MInd you, I'm seldom if at all within 2 metres of the BiL - I'm usually at least half a mile behind . Finally, they are guidelines. Both of our households are pretty much self-isolating and relying on deliveries, so risk is very low and it does get quite difficult to explain to a 4 year old that she can't see her cousins when they normally see each other almost every day.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2020)

icowden said:


> Actually that bit is phrased oddly:-
> 
> 
> 
> So that implies that a gathering of two is allowed. Also, they are effectively part of our household as we see each other so regularly. MInd you, I'm seldom if at all within 2 metres of the BiL - I'm usually at least half a mile behind . Finally, they are guidelines. Both of our households are pretty much self-isolating and relying on deliveries, so risk is very low and it does get quite difficult to explain to a 4 year old that she can't see her cousins when they normally see each other almost every day.


Only people who live in the same house (that's what household means in this context) can now spend time together inside or out, as of last Monday. Lots of people in same boat, but these are clear blanket rules, without exceptions. None of us are much enjoying this! She can see her cousins...on Skype (cast to the tv if you can)

You can make deliveries to vulnerable people but stay at least 2m apart

Point 7 here is clear

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...avirus-outbreak-faqs-what-you-can-and-cant-do


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Mar 2020)

icowden said:


> Actually that bit is phrased oddly:-
> 
> 
> 
> So that implies that a gathering of two is allowed. Also, they are effectively part of our household as we see each other so regularly. MInd you, I'm seldom if at all within 2 metres of the BiL - I'm usually at least half a mile behind . Finally, they are guidelines. Both of our households are pretty much self-isolating and relying on deliveries, so risk is very low and it does get quite difficult to explain to a 4 year old that she can't see her cousins when they normally see each other almost every day.



It sounds like it is also difficult explaining to a supposed adult too.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2020)

I've been 'commuting to work' most days (all bar one where I did a 4.5 mile walk. Weekend has been 'jobs' rather than riding. Just done 10 laps of the field on our MTB's with Mrs F. She's feeling a bit sick now as she went too quick. I'll do my 'commute' later.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> I've been 'commuting to work' most days (all bar one where I did a 4.5 mile walk. Weekend has been 'jobs' rather than riding. Just done 10 laps of the field on our MTB's with Mrs F. She's feeling a bit sick now as she went too quick. I'll do my 'commute' later.


The field = your garden?


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2020)

I have


icowden said:


> Actually that bit is phrased oddly:-
> 
> 
> 
> So that implies that a gathering of two is allowed. Also, they are effectively part of our household as we see each other so regularly. MInd you, I'm seldom if at all within 2 metres of the BiL - I'm usually at least half a mile behind . Finally, they are guidelines. Both of our households are pretty much self-isolating and relying on deliveries, so risk is very low and it does get quite difficult to explain to a 4 year old that she can't see her cousins when they normally see each other almost every day.


No its pretty obvious. Yes you can have 2 out together if they live in the same house. Ie. I cannot ride with my brother who lives down the road. 

Id like to reason with you but it appears you are bending the rules to meet your own ends. I wish you luck with that, really I do.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> The field = your garden?



Nope, we have a big field behind our garden - it was a school playing field but they haven't used it in years, so it's more the local dog walker's circuit. We did a few laps ! Stayed at least 5m from the dog walker on there.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Nope, we have a big field behind our garden - it was a school playing field but they haven't used it in years, so it's more the local dog walker's circuit. We did a few laps ! Stayed at least 5m from the dog walker on there.


But you still plan to go out again? Tut


----------



## matticus (30 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I have
> 
> No its pretty obvious. Yes you can have 2 out together if they live in the same house. Ie. I cannot ride with my brother who lives down the road.
> 
> Id like to reason with you but it appears you are bending the rules to meet your own ends. I wish you luck with that, really I do.


Steve, get some perspective - have you seen what they're doing in Sweden? And they're a lot nearer to you!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I went out and did a strenuous 3 km flat round trip to Lidl last night for supplies.  That shopping included tins of chickpeas, kidney beans, and plum tomatoes for a friend in Hebden Bridge who hasn't been able to shop. I am going to cycle over there tomorrow and drop them off on her doorstep. A 15 km round trip if I go straight there and back, though I might feel like returning by a longer hillier route once free of the weight of the shopping.


I took the shopping over today on my singlespeed bike. My friend came out to the park in Hebden Bridge to pick it up. (It turns out the problem was actually shortages in her local shops rather than not being able to leave the house to shop!) We found a pair of adjacent benches and I sat at one end of one, and she at the far end of the other so we were 3+ metres apart. We had a chat sitting down and then did a couple of laps of the park chatting more, still at a distance from each other. I decided that I wouldn't extend the ride so I came straight back to Todmorden afterwards. There was a pretty chilly wind blowing today but it was nice to get out for an hour and have a face to face chat rather than being stuck on the phone.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> Steve, get some perspective - have you seen what they're doing in Sweden? And they're a lot nearer to you!


I know what they are doing in Sweden. But two wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I know what they are doing in Sweden. But two wrongs dont make a right.


I see what you did there...


----------



## icowden (30 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Id like to reason with you but it appears you are bending the rules to meet your own ends. I wish you luck with that, really I do.



Guidelines not rules. And yes, as a family we have agreed a risk assessment and are comfortable with the very slightly raised level of risk that cycling way behind my BiL entails. Although given my exhaustion yesterday, might be a while before I try that route again...

I suspect this week it'll be back to taking alternate daughters out for their daily constitutionals.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> But you still plan to go out again? Tut



Well I was just testing the rear wheel bearings out after a service at the weekend !


----------



## pawl (30 Mar 2020)

icowden said:


> Guidelines not rules. And yes, as a family we have agreed a risk assessment and are comfortable with the very slightly raised level of risk that cycling way behind my BiL entails. Although given my exhaustion yesterday, might be a while before I try that route again...
> 
> I suspect this week it'll be back to taking alternate daughters out for their daily constitutionals.


 


If the police stop you you could be in trouble


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2020)

Sweden Thick as S.... 

Their reasoning. We have a lot of space and few people... Not in Stockholm. Where 18 died in a day. 

Our society trusts each other to follow the rules... Not in Stockholm they dont. They are all sat out in the sunshine at cafes, next to each other. 

Dont start me on the Swedes.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Mar 2020)

We live on the edge of an urban area. We have been doing daily walk of about 4-5 miles. We initially started going out at 7:00am, to minimise the number of people we might encounter (mostly dog walkers), but, as the days have passed, I am afraid Mrs @BoldonLad's resolve has weakened, so, today, it was 10:00am when we set off. Still carefully observing the "2metre rule" when encountering others. Plan is to incorporate a bit of cycling soon, perhaps, every other day.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Mar 2020)

icowden said:


> Guidelines not rules. And yes, as a family we have agreed a risk assessment and are comfortable with the very slightly raised level of risk that cycling way behind my BiL entails. Although given my exhaustion yesterday, might be a while before I try that route again...
> 
> I suspect this week it'll be back to taking alternate daughters out for their daily constitutionals.



Quite frankly I don't care too much if you and you families spread infections among your families, but I do care about the other people that you can go on to infect plus the people that they go on and infect ad infinitum. Add on to that the NHS staff that could be diverted to look after those people makes mixing the families just a tad selfish. When you say guidelines, you are wrong, the government themselves call them rules and also helpfully list the punishment for those who that actually need punishments rather than relying on people not to be nobs. https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...avirus-outbreak-faqs-what-you-can-and-cant-do
If you are wondering why I am getting worked up about this, two of my staff are in hospital at the moment with confirmed cases of Covid-19 and Pneumonia.


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2020)

icowden said:


> Guidelines not rules. And yes, as a family we have agreed a risk assessment and are comfortable with the very slightly raised level of risk that cycling way behind my BiL entails. Although given my exhaustion yesterday, might be a while before I try that route again...
> 
> I suspect this week it'll be back to taking alternate daughters out for their daily constitutionals.


It reads like a rule to me...
*Do not meet others, even friends or family. *

https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus 
https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-at-home-and-away-from-others#staying-at-home


----------



## matticus (30 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Sweden Thick as S....
> 
> Their reasoning. We have a lot of space and few people... Not in Stockholm. Where 18 died in a day.
> 
> ...


Oops - I've touched a nerve! Sorry.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> Oops - I've touched a nerve! Sorry.


They are the next door neighbours. 😊


----------



## cyberknight (30 Mar 2020)

Been trying to get out all afternoon but its been pishing it down or sleeting


----------



## pawl (30 Mar 2020)

It seems that some people are interpreting the rules to suite their own circumstances.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Mar 2020)

Done my first lot of exercise earlier today. Some high intensity work on turbo on patio. Listening to AC/DC. Will do my second when my wife gets home. Probably a walk round local park with her.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> It seems that some people are interpreting the rules to suite their own circumstances.



More like ignore them because they consider them inconvenient to their routine.


----------



## Julia9054 (30 Mar 2020)

Weather bright, cold and windy here. Did 16 mile country lanes circuit - not too fast as some of it is off road plus battling a headwind for half of it. I was feeling miserable this morning and had to force myself to go out. Feeling much better now


----------



## Ian H (30 Mar 2020)

I'm alternating 40-50km rides every few days, and 10-15km walks with E. It's easy for us in a small market town where we can be in countryside in 5-10 mins. Also gardening, & shopping for ourselves and elderly neighbours. 
Zoom & House Party are useful for virtual gatherings, plus Whatsapp and the usual social media stuff.


----------



## matticus (30 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> It seems that some people are interpreting the rules to suite their own circumstances.


I'm trained in Risk Assessments and COSHH assessments - this is exactly how such things work.


----------



## icowden (30 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> It reads like a rule to me...
> *Do not meet others, even friends or family. *
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-at-home-and-away-from-others#staying-at-home



It quite literally says "Guidance" in the links. However, we are digressing somewhat from the topic which was meant to be light hearted and about what people are doing for their daily exercise. 

Sadly I don't have a Zwift, but I am enjoying taking the kids out for a constitutional on the now very quiet roads. Youngest is up to about 3 miles, the older child up to about 12 miles. Will they maintain this into the Easter Holidays though...


----------



## pawl (30 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> I'm trained in Risk Assessments and COSHH assessments - this is exactly how such things work.





Are you saying because you are trained in RA and COSHH this entitles you to ignore the current rules.or have I misinterpreted your reply If so I apologise in advance.


----------



## Rusty Nails (30 Mar 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Quite frankly I don't care too much if you and you families spread infections among your families, but I do care about the other people that you can go on to infect plus the people that they go on and infect ad infinitum. Add on to that the NHS staff that could be diverted to look after those people makes mixing the families just a tad selfish. When you say guidelines, you are wrong, the government themselves call them rules and also helpfully list the punishment for those who that actually need punishments rather than relying on people not to be nobs. https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...avirus-outbreak-faqs-what-you-can-and-cant-do
> If you are wondering why I am getting worked up about this, two of my staff are in hospital at the moment with confirmed cases of Covid-19 and Pneumonia.



Exactly. @icowden and his BIL might be prepared to take the risk for their own families, but it is also doubling the risk to other people either of those families may later come into contact with. They are doubling the risk of someone, maybe not themselves, needing to take up valuable health care, continuing to overload the NHS.

It is not about what is good for him, but what is good for the community, no matter how much he tries to justify his actions.


----------



## matticus (30 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Are you saying because you are trained in RA and COSHH this entitles you to ignore the current rules.or have I misinterpreted your reply If so I apologise in advance.


No i am not. I would say you have misread my reply AND misrepresented it.


----------



## pawl (30 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> No i am not. I would say you have misread my reply AND misrepresented it.



Then I apologise


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2020)

I might do a few bike miles tomorrow as I've mainly been doing walks for my legal outdoor exercise recently.


----------



## matticus (30 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Then I apologise


thankyou sir!


----------



## pawl (30 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> thankyou sir!




Your Lordship would have done😇😇😇😇

Stay safe


----------



## dodgy (30 Mar 2020)

icowden said:


> Anyone else doing cycling as their prescribed exercise for lockdown?
> 
> The BiL and I went out today for a long ride (out through cobham, then down through Ockham, East Clandon, Gomshall, and then back up. It nearly killed me. I haven't been out in a while plus those Surrey hills are HILLY. I mean SERIOUSLY HILLY.
> 
> ...



You use the phrase 'lockdown', but I don't think you really understand what it means.

Never mind, keep on making those personal risk based exceptions, we all understand.


----------



## sleuthey (30 Mar 2020)

Did a quick 9 miles on the bike during lunch. Amazing how much faster you cycle when you know you have to clock back in.

Went to Coop after work for bread/milk via The the River Avon path.

Was Pleasant:


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2020)

Haven't felt quite right all day, so gave the bike ride a miss. Managed 300 press ups in sets of 100 (not getting easier with age) and 90 crunches in sets of 30. Did a few standing wall presses to stretch the triceps, and that was it, a bodyweight day.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Mar 2020)

I went for an unremarkable stroll along Seaburn seafront.

However, it was accompanied by now usual mental anguish over the restrictions.

This time because I'd parked the car before going for the walk.

I think it is now accepted you are OK to drive a short distance for your daily dose.

The seafront is only about three miles away, and I did combine the journey with a visit to Morrisons, honest I did, your honour.


----------



## gbb (31 Mar 2020)

2 weeks off so I've been using an hour and maybe a bit more most days to cycle / amble round the countryside it's been very nice. Normally I'm too sore after a days work so usually only manage one or two to one hour rides a week.Last two rides I've punctured, that's despite having Marathon Plus's fitted AND they're filled with slime. Repaired one ,ast night and realised, most of the slimes gone, probably through occasional punctures.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Mar 2020)

I was on my regular 20km commute at 4.30am and my water bottle froze. 

It is summer time isn`t it?


----------



## gbb (31 Mar 2020)

Around a 12 mile ride this afternoon, no rush, round the Milton Estate on mostly countryside roads. A large buzzard, lots of small birdlife and as I looked across....an ( almost certainly) Augusta Westland Merlin, Royal Navy helicopter came straight towards, and over me from over the fields at about 2x tree heights. Lovely sight and sound, i almost wanted to wave , you could see the crew and passengers sitting, backs to the rear windows. I'd guess maybe headed for RAF Wittering, unusual to see Navy stuff around here.
Still chilly out there if you get in the breeze and out of the sun.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2020)

Just a mile stroll, with MrsPete, around the local woodland before dinner.


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2020)

60 minutes of yoga, the last 5 were very nice.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2020)

26 steady miles for me today, pretty steady as its the 1st ride in over a week as i had what was just hopefully man flu .Legs were aching as soon as i started off and didnt gt any better but i plodded on anyway and just enjoyed the ride.
In the country lanes drivers very patient but once i got close to home and had to go through a town centre as my legs had had enough it was the usual idiot driving standard


----------



## All uphill (31 Mar 2020)

10 miles today with Ms AllUphill, lovely to be out on a fairly bright day. We pootled around town joining up bits of familiar routes 

Very little traffic, but lots of families out walking and cycling. Most made friendly greetings, just the odd person who chooses to be in their own bubble. 

All very pleasant and good for the mental and physical health.


----------



## johnnyb47 (31 Mar 2020)

I went out for a ride out today. I saw a few things that raised my eyebrow 
Choosing quiet lanes, i was met by around 15 walkers hogging the lane all walking closely together. Hmmmm not good i thought. 
A good few miles later i cycled past a Co-op shop. 
There was a long line of around 20 people standing outside waiting there turn to go in. They were all widely spread out along the foot path. Right at the back of the queue was an elderly lady leaning on her zimmer frame. She was going to be stuck there for ages, and nobody was offering to let her get to the front. Me being me, i just couldn't see this and asked her what she needed.. To my surprise she only wanted some bread and milk, so i told her to go and sit down across the road on the bench and will get her what she needed. 
Just down the road was a petrol station so i cycled up and got what she needed and brought it back to her. Left it on the adjacent bench and for what it was worth refused to take any money. The queue outside had hardly moved and noticed the a few guilty looks from them. 
My good deed for the day.


----------



## Bianchi boy (31 Mar 2020)

90km yesterday , nothing today, 80 -100km tomorrow, quiet roads and fresher air


----------



## Rusty Nails (31 Mar 2020)

My first 90 mins exercise was unpacking and setting up my new turbo trainer and fitting the bike on it.

The next hour was spent trying it out. I was pretty pleased with the ride of the trainer and did get a fair workout.

It isn't a smart trainer so I may fit the Cateye Velo on the rear wheel to get some approximation of distance and speed for comparison over the coming weeks.

Should come in useful if the lockdown gets more strict.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Apr 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> My first 90 mins exercise was unpacking and setting up my new turbo trainer and fitting the bike on it.
> 
> The next hour was spent trying it out. I was pretty pleased with the ride of the trainer and did get a fair workout.
> 
> ...



Ooh, I've been looking for a smart trainer to help me through the next three months (got my letter yesterday, bone marrow knackered so I'm on the list)
Seems like everyone has the same idea and I can't find any in stock for love nor money. 
Might I ask where you got it?


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ooh, I've been looking for a smart trainer to help me through the next three months (got my letter yesterday, bone marrow knackered so I'm on the list)
> Seems like everyone has the same idea and I can't find any in stock for love nor money.
> Might I ask where you got it?


He says it isn’t a smart trainer, maybe non smart easier to get?


----------



## Rusty Nails (1 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ooh, I've been looking for a smart trainer to help me through the next three months (got my letter yesterday, bone marrow knackered so I'm on the list)
> Seems like everyone has the same idea and I can't find any in stock for love nor money.
> Might I ask where you got it?



It's a Cycleops Fluid2. Got it off eBay, brand new in box.

They do seem to be in short supply.

Edit: As @vickster says it is not a smart trainer, but this thread, especially post #17, gives good advice about getting more out of a non-Smart trainer: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/turbo-trainer-help-please.258982/


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2020)

14.5 miles on the MTB. Took a bit longer than I was expecting, but it included a climb that took 20 minutes and 1400 feet over Werneth Low. Bit knackered now. Set a PB on a loose descent - far quicker in the dry than the winter mud fest. Saw a few out on bikes, but nobody doing the climb, wonder why


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2020)

I was going to go out for an hour on my bike today but there is a chilly wind blowing and it looked like rain was coming*** so I decided to go for a 20 minute stroll instead. I went to the railway station to pick up a Metro and was just heading back when I saw someone walking on the other side of the road. There was a man standing in a doorway ahead of him, smoking a cigarette. The walker suddenly had a severe coughing fit just as he drew alongside the smoker, about 1 metre in front of him. The conversation went like this...

Smoker: "_Wow, that's a nasty cough you've got there, mate!_"

Walker: "_Yeah, it's bloody awful - I ain't stopped coughing for a week now!_"

Oh, FFS! 



*** The forecast was right - it started shortly after I got home.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Apr 2020)

I'm getting a bit irritated by runners who pass you three feet away puffing and blowing like steam locomotives. The time on their running computers is obviously far more important than other people's health.


----------



## pawl (1 Apr 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I'm getting a bit irritated by runners who pass you three feet away puffing and blowing like steam locomotives. The time on their running computers is obviously far more important than other people's health.





You will have to ride a little quicker if you have runners passing you🤪🤪🏃🏿‍♀️🏃🚵‍♀️🚵‍♀️


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Apr 2020)

My girlfriend is living with me for the duration of the lockdown and said " get me cycle fit I want to go CX racing in the winter " . She has not ridden a bike for around a year so we have done a couple of light turbo sessions. Tonight we went for a baseline so we did a FTP test together ( I have power meters etc) got some interesting stats . I have lost 30 watts in the last couple of years. For her we have to work on leg speed ( 70 cadence on avg) and what she percieves as a effort as she a fair way from her max heart rate. 
She is chuffed she made the entire 20 min warm up into the ftp and 20 min test without stopping . Not bad for a grandmother of 2 who hasn't ridden a bike for a year. ( note she is fairly fit as we dance 4-6 hrs per week ) .
The other good news our relationship seemd to be not effected by my cruelty of putting her through it.
She is now going to try to follow the sufferfest plan with me as she finds the videos amusing.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Apr 2020)

Another 23 miles today, still no real power and very sniffly but at least my legs felt ok


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Apr 2020)

Walk round local woods and parks today. 6km so a little under an hour. Also did 50 mins on turbo at lunchtime. Trying to alternate walking and cycling to maintain bone health with this reduced movement. Cycle tracks with wife is planned for tomorrow,


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2020)

4 mile walk, we are lucky in straight out our back gate is miles of open fields and river banks, followed by 30 minutes hard on the turbo then 40 minutes with Adriene. That is enough each day for this old guy.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2020)

I find taking the trike from my house a problem as there is a steep and narrow hill to get home again and with increasing traffic that is going to cause problems. Met our local polis and explained my problem and asked for advice as to distance I could take my car to find a better place for exercise. I don't think he quite understood what a recumbent trike was but it was all down to common sense and if I could justify it a 24 mile return trip might be ok but pushing the limits a bit. I don't think I will try it but finding other roads with suitable lines of sight with suitable passing places is not easy.


----------



## sheddy (4 Apr 2020)

Can you keep the trike in a neighbours garage at the top of the hill ?


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2020)

sheddy said:


> Can you keep the trike in a neighbours garage at the top of the hill ?


Perhaps I did not make myself clear. I live at the top of the hill and my trike lives in the car also at the top of the hill. Regardless of what I do I still have to get up the hill and walking with cleats is not an option.


----------



## icowden (20 Apr 2020)

Well what a lovely weekend we just had.

Went out on Sunday morning around the surrey hills. Accidentally did the route backwards from the last time so ascended up GreenDene. Gorgeous weather. A fair few cyclists out and about. 30 miles all told, at the "pushing it" end of the scale of hills for me. Only saw one irritated lady around East Horsley who declaimed to the world in general "this is ridiculous - I must have seen 200 cyclists in 10 minutes". However all cyclists I saw were very careful to take a wide berth around pedestrians and each other to ensure social distancing rules were kept.

The BiL kept a fairly universal distance of at least 200-400 yards from me at any one point in time. 
Saw one dodgy moment caused by a well meaning chap who swerved out to give a family on a pavement a wide berth, but didn't check to see what was behind him - a car accelerating to overtake him. He nearly got clipped.

Loads of smiling faces and cheery waves though and just the right amount of sunshine. Not enough to incinerate me, but enough to keep me warm.


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Apr 2020)

A couple of months ago I had lost a lot of fitness following a long layoff, partly due to injury and then the poor weather.

The week before the lockdown I bought a turbo trainer and have been alternating my riding between 1.5 hour road rides one day and 45 min turbo sessions the next. I don't like the turbo, but I must admit this regime has made a noticeable improvement in my stamina and speed (except one day the week before last when I went for a ride with my rear brake partly engaged )

In the 90 mins I am now going about 2 miles further and averaging 15 mph on a ride with quite a lot of climbing (not that impressive I know but quite good for me), and I have lost 5lbs.

As someone in the vulnerable age category I am sticking to the guidelines, but I can't wait till this lockdown is over (please let it be this summer) and I can get out on my favourite rides in the Brecon Beacons again to test myself against the bigger hills.


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2020)

Mowed four lawns Gave the chain chain wheel cassette a good clean .God my back aches.


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> A couple of months ago I had lost a lot of fitness following a long layoff, partly due to injury and then the poor weather.
> 
> The week before the lockdown I bought a turbo trainer and have been alternating my riding between 1.5 hour road rides one day and 45 min turbo sessions the next. I don't like the turbo, but I must admit this regime has made a noticeable improvement in my stamina and speed (except one day the week before last when I went for a ride with my rear brake partly engaged )
> 
> ...


 vulnerable age group under regulations are you allowed to travel at that speed Happy to manage 13 MPH

Chapueau


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> vulnerable age group under regulations are you allowed to travel at that speed Happy to manage 13 MPH
> 
> Chapueau



I get loads of whippets of both sexes in lycra shooting past me as if I'm standing still. The route has a lot of flat riding, plus long gradual inclines that are not too steep and that I can make time up on the return trip.
I have never cycled as often in a month as I have since the middle of March.


----------



## icowden (21 Apr 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> In the 90 mins I am now going about 2 miles further and averaging 15 mph on a ride with quite a lot of climbing (not that impressive I know but quite good for me), and I have lost 5lbs.



Well, that's impressive to me. I'm only up to an average of 12mph (from 10mph)!. Thinking about asking for a trainer for my birthday :-)


----------



## icowden (21 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> Mowed four lawns Gave the chain chain wheel cassette a good clean .God my back aches.


I find that all gardening / diy finds ways of using muscles that you didn't know were there.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2020)

Been down my local gym this morning, fell off rollers, dented car bonnet!
Otherwise my Cycling mojo has returned with aplomb!


----------



## Rusty Nails (21 Apr 2020)

icowden said:


> Well, that's impressive to me. I'm only up to an average of 12mph (from 10mph)!. Thinking about asking for a trainer for my birthday :-)



I can honestly say that this is the first time in the 11 years or so since I returned to cycling that I have actually spent time and effort trying to increase my fitness. Up until now my cycling has been just that, going out for a ride with no thought for stamina or strength. I am a lot more disciplined in this lockdown.

This won't last and once the lockdown is relaxed, with more freedom for leisure riding, I will go back to my old ad-hoc cycling ways, and I have a nasty habit of getting injured and having to have a 2/4 month layoff.

@Fab Foodie. I would never trust myself on rollers, it would be an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> @Fab Foodie. I would never trust myself on rollers, it would be an accident waiting to happen.


It is....
But practice makes perfect, but it's only a small dent (will probs push out) in a cheap car.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2020)

Am rather enjoying this app....

https://www.relive.cc/view/vQvxVRW1wB6


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> fell off rollers, dented car bonnet


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Been down my local gym this morning, fell off rollers, dented car bonnet!
> Otherwise my Cycling mojo has returned with aplomb!
> 
> View attachment 516764
> ...




I’ve got the same seat pack as that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> I’ve got the same seat pack as that.


Decathlon cheapie!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Been down my local gym this morning, fell off rollers, dented car bonnet!


Ha ha!

If I was on those rollers, I would be repeating to myself "_Aim for the bins, aim for the bins..._"


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> If I was on those rollers, I would be repeating to myself "_Aim for the bins, aim for the bins..._"


Usually I do!


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2020)

4.5 mile walk with Mrs F early on, then I dug around the garage for the arbour's paint, and that for the summer house. Arbour painted this afternoon, and sealed any gaps in the 'roof'.


----------

